# ♫♪♫ Sweet memories... Flashing very quickly by  ♪♫♪



## parallel (May 24, 2015)

I took my boy to the Rush R40 show here in New Orleans Friday night. He'd been to a Rush concert before back in 2007 (Snakes & Arrows Tour) but he was only a week shy of 17 months old and therefore doesn't remember. Being 9 years old now and having Silver VIP tickets should ensure that he remembers this one.


----------



## digrar (May 24, 2015)

I thought maybe I'd lived under a rock, but after a bit of digging it appears they've never got traction in Australia, I ran through their youtube clips, not a recognizable song anywhere, they don't get radio time and it doesn't appear they've ever toured here.


----------



## x SF med (May 25, 2015)

digrar said:


> I thought maybe I'd lived under a rock, but after a bit of digging it appears they've never got traction in Australia, I ran through their youtube clips, not a recognizable song anywhere, they don't get radio time and it doesn't appear they've ever toured here.



So you got Nickleback, but not Rush?  The rest of the Commonwealth hates you.:wall:


----------



## Kraut783 (May 25, 2015)

I'm so very Jealous Parallel, hope it was a great concert.....which I am betting it was, they do a great live show.


----------



## Viper1 (May 25, 2015)

I'm headed to this show on Thursday.  Hell yeah.  Glad you all enjoyed it Parallel!


----------



## Grunt (May 25, 2015)

I seriously didn't think there was anywhere on terra firma that had not heard of Rush.

I know there are those that didn't like their style, but I have never heard of anywhere in particular that has never heard of them.

Glad you enjoyed the concert, Brother! 

That makes a lifetime memory that can never be taken away.


----------



## BloodStripe (May 26, 2015)

I'm trying to get some tickets to see the Stones in Raleigh in July. I love me some good rock from the golden age of the era. Mind you at this point not all of those bands are worthy to see live but guys like Mick Jager forget they should be in wheel chairs play in lawn darts. What a treat you got to see.


----------



## Viper1 (May 29, 2015)

By far, the best rock show I've seen... Ever!


----------



## Kraut783 (May 29, 2015)

For those that haven't seen it.....the 2010 documentary film "Rush: Beyond The Lighted Stage" was incredible, and very enlightening, a must see for any Rush fan.

  I had no idea they had opened for KISS in their early years


----------



## Viper1 (Jun 9, 2015)

RUSH opened with this song and I was hooked the entire night.  This clip doesn't do justice to the incredibly harmonious loud sound emanating from the stage but listen to the lyrics.  Poignant indeed.


----------



## BloodStripe (Jul 18, 2015)

Secured a ticket to see Rush in Vegas next Saturday night!


----------



## BloodStripe (Jul 18, 2015)

What a year. First The Mother Fucking Rolling Stones and now Rush. The things you buy when alcohol influences you.


----------



## BloodStripe (Mar 9, 2016)

Alex Lifeson confirms Rush’s retirement from touring

It's been one hell of a run. Sad to see some of the greatest bands ever to begin hanging up their guitars.


----------



## Frank S. (Mar 9, 2016)

x SF med said:


> So you got Nickleback, but not Rush?  The rest of the Commonwealth hates you.:wall:



There, there... The hate will keep you warm..  :-"


----------



## Kraut783 (Mar 9, 2016)

NavyBuyer said:


> Alex Lifeson confirms Rush’s retirement from touring
> 
> It's been one hell of a run. Sad to see some of the greatest bands ever to begin hanging up their guitars.



I hope they will do a song here an there......but yes, one hell of a run


----------

